
ZX Spectrum Next Kickstarter is now live - msimpson
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1835143999/zx-spectrum-next
======
jan-kleks
This reminds me of the MEGA65 project
([http://mega65.org/](http://mega65.org/)). They're making a beefed-up version
of the Commodore 64, and here we have a ZX Spectrum on steroids.

It's really cool to see that FPGAs are used to "enhance" old hardware. Check
also FPGA Gaming reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/fpgagaming/](https://www.reddit.com/r/fpgagaming/)

